# Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?



## doceddy (23. Januar 2014)

*Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Hallo!
Ich habe hier gerade einen Pioneer VSX 511 und einen Marantz TT 400 stehen. Habe den Plattenspieler noch nicht angeschlossen, da ich ein paar Vinyls erst morgen bekommen. 
Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass mein Verstärker garkein Phono-Eingang hat  Das Einzige, was in die Richtung geht, ist ein "Tape" Anschluss. Brauche ich für den Marantz also noch einen Vorverstärker? Gibt es günstige Modelle? Habe keinen extrem großen Anspruch an den Klang. Als Lautsprecher kommen Magnat Quantum 603 zum Einsatz.
Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Wäre schon angebracht, so etwas wie dieses Modell


----------



## Starshiptrooper (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Diesen speziellen Phonoeingang findest doch heute kaum mehr.
Nimm doch einfach einen der vorhandenen Audioeingänge - Aux, CD oder was auch immer.

Ein Vorverstärker, wie vom Doc empfohlen, wäre auf alle Fälle angebracht, da ohne
der Verstärker/Receiver das Eingangssignal ohne einen Phonoeingang nicht entsprechend
verstärkt.

 Das ist im Grunde nötig bei Plattenspielern ohne Vorverstärker.
 Nachdem Vinyl halt lange Zeit aus der Mode war, sah man offensichtlich bei den
 Herstellern von Verstärkern/Receivern keinen Bedarf mehr an einem Phonoeingang.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Diesen speziellen Phonoeingang findest doch heute kaum mehr.
> Nimm doch einfach einen der vorhandenen Audioeingänge - Aux, CD oder was auch immer.


 
Also bei richtigem HiFi schon. Wenn man einfach Hochpegeleingänge nehmen könnte, gäbe es nicht spezielle Phono-AMPs


----------



## Efti (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Jepp. Sonnst klingt es komisch. Du wirst (fast) nur die Höhen hören und sehr leise 

Wie Dr. Bakterius angegeben hat, oder auch:

Stereo-Phono-Vorverstärker - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - HiFi - Verstärker - Pollin Electronic

PA 506 - Stereo-Phono-Vorverstärker bei reichelt elektronik


P. S.
Fals DU mehr Info´s darüber haben wills:

Entzerrvorverstärker

Schneidkennlinie


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Diesen speziellen Phonoeingang findest doch heute kaum mehr.
> Nimm doch einfach einen der vorhandenen Audioeingänge - Aux, CD oder was auch immer.


 Wie gerade schon beschrieben, ist das keine gute Idee. Das Problem ist übrigens nicht nur, dass das Signal wegen des geringen Pegels sehr leise wäre. Viel schlimmer ist eigentlich, dass wegen der fehlangepassten Ausgangs- und Eingangsimpedanzen Verzerrungen auftreten können. Einfach gesagt: Die Tonqualität leidet ggf. stark, wenn man keinen Phono-Preamp benutzt. Wie stark, hängt vom Plattenspieler und von der genauen Eingangsimpedanz der Soundkarte ab...

Edit: Fast genau das gleiche hat Efti wenige Sekunden vor mir geschrieben


----------



## Starshiptrooper (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Wie gerade schon beschrieben, ist das keine gute Idee. Das Problem ist übrigens nicht nur, dass das Signal wegen des geringen Pegels sehr leise wäre. Viel schlimmer ist eigentlich, dass wegen der fehlangepassten Ausgangs- und Eingangsimpedanzen Verzerrungen auftreten können. Einfach gesagt: Die Tonqualität leidet ggf. stark, wenn man keinen Phono-Preamp benutzt. Wie stark, hängt vom Plattenspieler und von der genauen Eingangsimpedanz der Soundkarte ab...
> 
> Edit: Fast genau das gleiche hat Efti wenige Sekunden vor mir geschrieben


 
 Hab meinen Post auch schon dahingehend ergänzt.


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Alles klar, danke! Dann werde ich diesen bestellen Behringer PP400 Hat recht gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Also wenn du nach Usermeinungen gehst würde ich dann doch
lieber z.B. den
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Stereo-Phono-Vorverst%C3%A4rker-506-mit-Netzger%C3%A4t/dp/B00006J4IM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390500678&sr=8-1&keywords=Phono-Vorverst%C3%A4rker
nehmen.

 Ups sorry, den hatte ja Efti schon verlinkt bei Reichelt.


----------



## Efti (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Achte bitte darauf, daß (wenn vorhanden) außer den Chinch (RCA) Anschlüssen auch noch die Masse / Erde, Ground (GND) anschließt, sonnst brummt es. Das ist ein einzelnes Kabel mit einen Art Kabelschuh dran.
An den Anschluß GND vom Vorverstärker (Schraube)
So wie das hier :
Technics Erdungskabel (Turntable Ground Wire) | Günstig online kaufen im Music and More Store

An den Chinchkabel ist nur eine Abschirmung drann (Bei Vielen jedenfals).


----------



## boost323 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Ich würde als Vorverstärker schon etwas höher qualitatives nehmen. 
Wie z.b. Pro-Ject Audio Systems oder r Pro-Ject Audio Systems 
sind zwar teurer bieten aber doch bessere Qualität als die Hama billig Teile


----------



## doceddy (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

So Leute, gestern ist mein Behringer Vorverstärker gekommen. Bin damit zufrieden (zumindest nach einem direkten Vergleich zwischen Vinyl und CD). Für die 2 Stunden, die der Plattenspieler in der Woche läuft, sollte die momentane Kombination reichen.
Eine Frage noch: kann ich den Vorverstärker theoretisch auch Kopfhörerverstärker benutzen, um zB Kopfhörer mit hohem Widerstand am Laptop nutzen zu können? 
Danke an alle!


----------



## soth (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Nein kannst du nicht. 
Bei einem Phonovorverstärker/Entzerrervorverstärker geh es um die Entzerrung und nicht um die Verstärkung des Signals.
Die können nicht auftreten, sie tun es, weil die Schallplatte nun einmal physikalischen Beschränkungen unterliegt. Mit ein paar Tricks bekommt man es aber trotzdem hin ein Musiksignal ordentlich auf einer Schallplatte zu speichern.

Zurück zum KHV: Hängst du den Vorverstärker in den Signalweg werden Frequenzen verzerrt, das ist nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Efti (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Plattenspieler an Verstärker anschliessen: brauche ich Vorverstärker?*

Nein ! Das Ausgangsignal eines Moving Magnet Tonabnehmers ist unter 10 mv. Dein Entzerrervorverstärker würde sofort das Signal verzerren und übersteuern.. Außerdem würde das Signal total anders klingen weil die tiefen Frequenzen vertärkt werden und die hohen Fraquenzen abgesenkt werden. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, daß das sehr dumpf klingen würde. Es kommt aber nicht einmal dazu, denn Du würdest nur ein total verzertes Signal bekommen weil der Verstärker übersteuern würde.. Das würde ich mir nicht antun. Suche Dir einen Kopfhöhrerverstärker. Damit ist Dir besser gedient.

Siehe hier:

Entzerrervorverstärker für Plattenspieler mit Magnetsystem zum Selbstbau | c't

Schau mal hier nach. Vielleicht ist was für Dich dabei:

Amazon.de: kopfhörer verstärker: Elektronik & Foto


----------

